

How to Sell Secondary Stock - yanda
http://blog.eladgil.com/2014/01/how-to-sell-secondary-stock.html

======
danielweber
One thing to watch out for that a colleague actually ran into: a clause in the
right-of-first-refusal that lets the company challenge the valuation that the
third-party is paying by sending it to third-party, with you paying the bill
for that third-party to go through the company's books to decide what the fair
valuation is.

